# emulsion stuck in screen



## tshirt_gals (Aug 19, 2006)

I am currently learning screenprinting. I have done several screens with waterbased inks and emulsion came out great when I reclaimed. I then tried plastisol ink and used mineral spirts to clean squeege and screen (which someone told me I could do). When I went to reclaim screen there were a lot of areas that emulsion would not come out of. Was this the mineral spirts that caused this to happen? What should I be using to clean platisol inks from the screens prior to reclaim? 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

tshirt_gals said:


> I am currently learning screenprinting. I have done several screens with waterbased inks and emulsion came out great when I reclaimed. I then tried plastisol ink and used mineral spirts to clean squeege and screen (which someone told me I could do). When I went to reclaim screen there were a lot of areas that emulsion would not come out of. Was this the mineral spirts that caused this to happen? What should I be using to clean platisol inks from the screens prior to reclaim?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


 How are you reclaiming your screens and with what????


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mineral spirits will not cause an emulsion to "lock on" or be hard to remove.
you was told right with mineral spirits to remove plastisol, although a proper screen wash will work better as it breaks down the ink.
Squirts is right what are you using to remove the stencil and what procedure are you using?
As much info as posible will be helpful to solve your problem.
Phil


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

i had a simular issue well ink dried into the screen 

asked how to remove it last week got alot of feedback check that topic out here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5133


----------



## tshirt_gals (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I am using ulano stencil remover to reclaim screen. I was originally using mineral spirts to clean up the ink on the screen and squeege. Since I thought the mineral spirts was to blame for my "frozen" emulsion I have started using Nazdar screen opener to clean up the ink on the screen. 

You said that the mineral spirts would not cause emulsion to get stuck - I am just wondering what could have caused this problem so that I do not duplicate it in the future. (Can't afford to lose screens.)

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I have heard that mineral spirits can 'lock' the emulsion into the screen. Not to mention, it's not all that good for you either. 

I'd look into a good screen wash. Yeah, it's a bit more expensive, but so are medical bills down the road. 

I like the Sunrise Technologies line found here:

http://www.calibratedsps.com


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

Once you've applied your emulsion remover, whether it's mineral spirits or stencil remover, you have to clean off the emulsion before it dries. For whatever reason, emulsion is incredibly hard to remove from a screen once the solution has dried. We use high powered water guns to remove emulsion.


----------



## tshirt_gals (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you all for the information. I have not yet tried to take a pressure washer to the screen. I am going to try that. If that fails I will have to have it rescreened.

As far as the screen wash goes...can anyone recommend a good screen wash to remove the plastisol ink. Since my frozen emulsion I have been using Nazdar screen opener to remove the ink but the fumes are really, really bad. Does anyone know of a more "safe" ink remover?

Thanks.


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

tshirt_gals said:


> Thank you all for the information. I have not yet tried to take a pressure washer to the screen. I am going to try that. If that fails I will have to have it rescreened.
> 
> As far as the screen wash goes...can anyone recommend a good screen wash to remove the plastisol ink. Since my frozen emulsion I have been using Nazdar screen opener to remove the ink but the fumes are really, really bad. Does anyone know of a more "safe" ink remover?
> 
> Thanks.


 There are some "Soy" based screenwashes on the market I havent tried any of them myself..... but there out there....Greeneway makes one and Rhino does too Rhino makes both so make sure which one your ordering.... Good Luck ...Chuck


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi There
I dont if who supplies it in the state but if you can get hold of C.P.S. chemicals and emulsion they are (in my opinion) the best.
i would say that being u.k. distributer though.
Regards
Phil


----------



## tshirt_gals (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to check into the emulsion removers everyone suggested. I am sure my supplier will be able to let me know if he has them.

Thanks again.


----------



## MrScreenPrint (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi T-Gal,

you may want to consider several things about your problem.

1. Residue from the mineral spirits or whatever ink degrader may indeed be causing interference with your stencil remover. 

2. I would suggest rinsing the screen well with water both sides, then degreasing, then rinsing well again before applying your stencil remover. This may seem like overkill, but if it saves a screen so be it in my opinion.

3. Lastly, how old is your stencil remover? I have experienced this problem recently and I think it may be due in part to my stencil remover being in the process of going bad. Good Printing to you! 








tshirt_gals said:


> I am currently learning screenprinting. I have done several screens with waterbased inks and emulsion came out great when I reclaimed. I then tried plastisol ink and used mineral spirts to clean squeege and screen (which someone told me I could do). When I went to reclaim screen there were a lot of areas that emulsion would not come out of. Was this the mineral spirts that caused this to happen? What should I be using to clean platisol inks from the screens prior to reclaim?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

stupid question but, am I the only one who does not re-use screens ?


----------



## MrScreenPrint (Aug 30, 2006)

*You must be a rich screen printer...*

can I have lessons?


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

tshirt_gals said:


> Thanks for all the info. I am going to check into the emulsion removers everyone suggested. I am sure my supplier will be able to let me know if he has them.
> 
> Thanks again.


Mt. Pocono Screen Supply sells the crystals that are the base of emulsion removers... It is much cheaper to buy a pound of crystals then to ship water across the country... a pound of crystals (29.00) will end up making 10 gallons of emulsion remover... It is a huge difference in price... When i run low on emulsion remover I just buy a gallon of distilled water and put one scoop of crystals in and shake it till they dissolve....Then keep refilling the spray bottle till the gallon is used up then mix another ... The emulsion remover is drain safe so theres no problems with EPA...LOL


----------



## tshirt_gals (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Mr Screenprint,
My emulsion remover was just purchased a few weeks ago. I will try your idea about degreasing prior to removing the stencil. I never thought of that and it is a good idea. I am also going to look into the crystals that Squirts mentioned.

I have not had the problem of the emulsion sticking again since I have stopped using mineral spirts. I lost one good screen but learned by mistake.

Thanks All.


----------



## MrScreenPrint (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi T-Gal

I have purchased the crystals myself and am
awaiting thier delivery. I will try to remember
to let you know how they work out.

I may not have done my math right, but the 
cost looks like it will be $1.50 a quart or less.
Cool.


----------



## nappilyevrafter (Jul 30, 2010)

tshirt_gals said:


> You said that the mineral spirts would not cause emulsion to get stuck - I am just wondering what could have caused this problem so that I do not duplicate it in the future. (Can't afford to lose screens.)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


I'm just learning but I've found that under-exposing a screen will make it Really hard to get the emulsion off when you're finished and you go to reclaim it. If you don't have access to a pressure washer, I've had some success, after a few minutes soaking in emulsion remover, just running it under really hot water and rubbing both sides at the same areas fairly hard with my hand and fingertips. Under-exposed emulsion clumps together and rubs off.

Good luck!


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

tshirt_gals said:


> Hi Mr Screenprint,
> My emulsion remover was just purchased a few weeks ago. I will try your idea about degreasing prior to removing the stencil. I never thought of that and it is a good idea. I am also going to look into the crystals that Squirts mentioned.
> 
> I have not had the problem of the emulsion sticking again since I have stopped using mineral spirts. I lost one good screen but learned by mistake.
> ...


Hello,...I am a very Newbie at all this and have been reading alot....I too could not get all the emulsion out of the screen. As in small areas...some small dots that looked like pimples etc.

I di always keep the screen wet..using my emulsion remover and water spray bottle but then I ran out of it..... I read that you can use bleach and water 50/50.....I did that and more came off. But I still had the "pimples" of emulsion.

What got rid of my "emulsion pimples" was the de-hazer.....then after all looked gone to the eye and touch ....( while still wet ) I used the degreaser and then rinsed it clean ....set it print side down on a makeshift stand to dry with a fan so the frame was only touching the stand.

It worked for me....."but" since I am learning....was this a correct method that I chose?


----------



## Texsource Scott (Aug 24, 2010)

tshirt_gals said:


> I am currently learning screenprinting. I have done several screens with waterbased inks and emulsion came out great when I reclaimed. I then tried plastisol ink and used mineral spirts to clean squeege and screen (which someone told me I could do). When I went to reclaim screen there were a lot of areas that emulsion would not come out of. Was this the mineral spirts that caused this to happen? What should I be using to clean platisol inks from the screens prior to reclaim?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


Take a look at the EasiWay Systems line of chemicals. They work great. Also, Franmar has a soy based line of chemicals.


----------



## Olivers Designs (Aug 16, 2010)

T-BOT said:


> stupid question but, am I the only one who does not re-use screens ?


Why would you not re-use screens?


----------



## MrScreenPrint (Aug 30, 2006)

be very careful when using the dehazer. do not breathe it or get in your eyes or on your skin. always use gloves and eye protection at a minimum and seriously think about a respirator. this stuff, even franmars, is highly toxic and I wont use it myself. Ive read it may cause reproductive harm (testicular cancer). I'd rather toss the screen or remesh it than expose myself to that stuff. just my opinion.





RideForLifeVegas said:


> Hello,...I am a very Newbie at all this and have been reading alot....I too could not get all the emulsion out of the screen. As in small areas...some small dots that looked like pimples etc.
> 
> I di always keep the screen wet..using my emulsion remover and water spray bottle but then I ran out of it..... I read that you can use bleach and water 50/50.....I did that and more came off. But I still had the "pimples" of emulsion.
> 
> ...


----------

